# Help! Deleted my devfsd.conf file

## axslinger

How can I regenerate this file?  When I try to go into KDE, it bombs.  Can't initialize mouse and display.

Thanks,

Brian

----------

## arkane

Isn't there a kernel option you can use called "gentoo=nodevfs"?

I remember reading something about it in the installation instructions.  It said to use it with 2.2 kernels, but I'm sure it's workable for systems with 2.4...

----------

## tod

Hi!

devfsd.conf is from sys-apps/baselayout

You might try remerging baselayout.

If that doesn't work, unpack the rc-scripts tarball located in /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files somewhere temporary and copy the included devfsd.conf to /etc

hth

tod

----------

